# For those who ever doubted Sheed's devotion



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

This from Oregonlive: Rasheed's quote:

---"I don't give a (expletive) about no trade rumors," he said. "As long as somebody CTC, at the end of the day I'm with them." 

CTC? 

"For all you that don't know what CTC means, that's 'Cut The Check,' " Wallace said. --

Heck, I've been saying for years that Rasheed is only appearing to pick up his paycheck. You can tell the guy doesn't give a rip about winning, the only thing that upsets him is when he feels he's not getting the right calls. So what if we lose the game and he has the power to change that if he plays harder.

But he's reached a new level of audacity by coming right out and saying it!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

BTW, in case some of you folks don't get the clue, this is the way the rest of the Blazer team feels.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*

I would think that Sheed is about as fed up with things in portland as SOME are of the Blazers.

It's a two-way street. Who could blame him for being tired of hearing about it. 

This "hate-fest" no doubt has an effect on him. I suspect to some degree the "O" faithful" are as much to blame for this current mess as the players and management are.

We can't put the entire blame on the Blazer's organization.

Sheed defensive? Gee...I wonder why?


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Do you want him to pretend that he likes you Yega?

The dude has serious roots here and I bet he actually would mind being traded quite a bit. He has a lot of friends on the team and has been raising his family here for a while...

That said, I'm sure the prospect of going to a place where the fans still get behind the team doesn't sound too bad. I think he was mostly just reacting though... he was hearing trade talk all summer and it's come back now. I imagine it's actually quite stressful...

I mean you never know when you're going to have to pick up everything including your family that's been here for quite a while, leave all your friends and teammates and start over somewhere else. No established player seems to like getting traded, so whatever...

Let's get back to overreacting.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> BTW, in case some of you folks don't get the clue, this is the way the rest of the Blazer team feels.



BTW, in came some of you folks didn't know, thats the way the rest of the NBA feels..


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> I would think that Sheed is about as fed up with things in portland as SOME are of the Blazers.
> 
> It's a two-way street. Who could blame him for being tired of hearing about it.
> ...


I'm constantly surprised at how popular this attitude is - that it's partially the fans' fault that this team acts the way it does.

I agree that the media is partly responsible for the self-fulfilling prophecy that is the current state of the Blazers but it's not like they woke up one day and decided to start making things up about this team. These Blazers have given the media a lot to work with.

Sensationalism and negativity under the guise of neutrality is not something that the Portland media or even the national sports media has a market on. All media tends to focus on exageration of negative news because that's what sells. Want evidence? Just take a look at any of the newspaper headings pertaining to the stock markets over the last three years.

I suspect that these players may actually believe the above opinions themselves and use them to justify their behavior. Regardless of fan attitude towards the team, it's never our job to take the high-road. We're the customer here and it's the Blazers job to figure out how to satisfy us so we'll support the product - not use our current attitude as justification for absolutely horrid behavior.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> 
> The dude has serious roots here and I bet he actually would mind being traded quite a bit.


Sorry, not true, and Sheed told you so.

His only allegience, *according to him* , is to whomever C2C. He said it. If you think he feels differently, you are fooling yourself.

I have come to the point where I really can't stand this team. Bonzi flipping off the fans says it all.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>trifecta</b>!
> 
> 
> We're the customer here and it's the Blazers job to figure out how to satisfy us so we'll support the product - not use our current attitude as justification for absolutely horrid behavior.


I suppose if you bet on a horse that lost the race you'd shoot it.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

I'm sure no one here has punched the clock at work merely for a paycheck... Lot's of people are unhappy with aspects of their job -- athletese are no different -- but that doesn't necessarily mean they don't try to do well regardless.

Dan


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Same idea, different thread


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

sheed is all about the paper. keep on hustlin sheed i feel u man


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> 
> 
> I suppose if you bet on a horse that lost the race you'd shoot it.


I'd like to respond but I'm not sure I understand.

If you're saying that because the Blazers have disappointed me, I'd like to kill them, I'm not sure what to say except that's awful and to be honest, I don't care enough about a game to even contemplate that.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Wallace is saying all the right things if he wants a trade to a cold and lonely place with a bad team. Say, Toronto, for example. 

Sheed better wake up and stop opening his mouth for the sole reason of insulting Blazer Nation. The Dallas trade rumor was just a shot across the bow that trades are still a very real possibility if Wallace doesn't start producing on the court and making amends off it. In fairness, Wallace is playing pretty well, but comments like these to Canzano are only going to sink him deeper with management, the media, and the fans who are refusing to come to the Rose Garden. 

Wallace won't wind up at a Western Conference contender is my guess. I could see him in Toronto, New York, Miami, Atlanta, or someplace else where he won't hurt Portland's chances and where the team desperately needs to show progress...


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Public Defender</b>!
> Wallace won't wind up at a Western Conference contender is my guess. I could see him in Toronto, New York, Miami, Atlanta, or someplace else where he won't hurt Portland's chances and where the team desperately needs to show progress...


Why should he care where he gets traded this season? This is the final year on his contract, after which he could sign with a western power (such as San Antonio) and stick it to the Blazers four times a season.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Sheed's comments aren't shocking, but they are stupid, and just prove that he's a knucklehead. I didn't want to see him go, but I'm starting to change my mind. It sounds like Sheed doesn't care about winning anymore. That kind of attitude is contagious. I can't imagine that it's good for the team when the team leader only cares about cashing checks. 

The last thing I want to see is Zach saying "f-it, at least I'm still getting paid," after a tough loss. If we keep Sheed around it's just a matter of time until his "CTC" attitude poisons the rest of the team.


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

In other news, I'd quit if I won the lottery. Sheed's f-u number is a lot higher than mine, apparently.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't see what the problem with Rasheed's statement is.

My understanding is he was asked his opinion on a hypothetical situation: what do you think about maybe being traded to Dallas?

His answer seemed perfectly reasonable: as long as I get paid, I'll be happy in Dallas. Meaning he'd be perfectly happy in Dallas.

What's the problem? How *ought* he have answered the question? If he refused to answer a hypothetical, some of the same people who rip him for his answer would be complaining that he doesn't talk to the media enough.

To think that Rasheed can't live without Portland is as silly as thinking that Portland can't live without him. He, to his credit, answered a question honestly, and I think people are hypocritical if they think most other NBA players would answer much differently in terms of substance if they were being honest.

Ed O.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> I don't see what the problem with Rasheed's statement is.
> 
> My understanding is he was asked his opinion on a hypothetical situation: what do you think about maybe being traded to Dallas?
> ...


Ed, I agree with the sentiment of what you're saying. My issue is how he said it. A proper (and common) response would be something along the lines of:

"It's a business and we, as players, just have to make the best of any situation."

or even better,

"I really enjoy the lifestyle that Portland offers my family but I understand that this is a business and anything can happen."

All my point is is that I believe that Sheed said what he said just to purposely piss people off. There were much more fan-friendly ways to say it. Also, sometimes common sense dictates saying something besides what you honestly think.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Put Sheed and Bonzi in Dallas and they will destroy that team! I'm all for it! Sheed, Bonzi and Walker? That's a powder keg waiting to explode. Tooooooooo much talent already and Bonzi will have to share the ball with two better white boys? 

Trading our two biggest cancers to the Mavs is a blessing. I'm in!

Cuban will go down as the second coming of TBOB and the results could be even worse!


----------



## Skelton (May 18, 2003)

I think you underestimate the Mavs. Nellie would find a way to exploit what Sheed brings, and that's that. Bonzi, I don't know, but I think the Mavs have a style that suits those players well, and would finally have a quality big in Rasheed. Yeah, maybe too much talent, but I think they have better role definition in Dallas, better court IQ, (sheesh, light years better) and would finally gain a real stopper on D come playoff time w/Sheed. I think they'd be downright scary, despite what the cynics say.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trifecta</b>!
> 
> Ed, I agree with the sentiment of what you're saying. My issue is how he said it. A proper (and common) response would be something along the lines of:
> 
> ...


What about:

"If it was up to me, i would like to spend the rest of my playing days in Portland. I like this franchise, the city and the fans. I don´t want to leave a job unfinished. I believe the Blazers are close to contending for the championship and i really want to be a part of that"?


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, in came some of you folks didn't know, thats the way the rest of the NBA feels..


I almost said that, but I don't think it's to the degree of the Blazers. There are teams like the Mavericks and Kings and Jazz who play hard every night. But yes, most of the league is very apathetic.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> I don't see what the problem with Rasheed's statement is.
> 
> My understanding is he was asked his opinion on a hypothetical situation: what do you think about maybe being traded to Dallas?
> ...


Edo, what if you asked your girlfriend if she cared if you left her and she said, "I don't care, I'll be with whoever gives me D&C". You'd get the picture she doesn't really CARE about being with you, she's just using you. Well, Wallace doesn't care about winning or helping the Blazers, he just wants his paycheck. You can't play a competive sport and not care, it just doesn't work. As a fan, how can you CHEER for a team that doesn't care?


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> I would think that Sheed is about as fed up with things in portland as SOME are of the Blazers.
> 
> It's a two-way street. Who could blame him for being tired of hearing about it.
> ...


LOL! Sometimes I wonder if you're a blazers PR man in disguise with your avatar, but not even the Blazers PR would attempt to give an excuse like that. Rasheed put himself in his situation by acting like a retard on and off the court, he and his teammates are an embarassment to Portland, their SALARIES could almost cover our State's buget defiet yet they don't even play good basketball.

You might be the kinda guy who blames the harshness of prison life on a person's criminal actions, only problem is you have the chronological order mixed up. It's like someone saying, "I'm an alcoholic because people are always bugging me about drinking to much, so that depresses me and makes me want to drink".


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> 
> 
> Edo, what if you asked your girlfriend if she cared if you left her and she said, "I don't care, I'll be with whoever gives me D&C".


Hey Ed, congrats on your relationship with your girlfriend (isn't it wife?) being on the same emotional level as the relationship between fans and NBA players!

You've gone big time kid! (and by kid, I realize that you're older than I am.)

Commendations for Edward!



> You'd get the picture she doesn't really CARE about being with you, she's just using you. Well, Wallace doesn't care about winning or helping the Blazers, he just wants his paycheck. You can't play a competive sport and not care, it just doesn't work. As a fan, how can you CHEER for a team that doesn't care?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

the media is just trying to send sheed out of portland and management is saying sheed just talk to them , man you cant change a person . I lovethe person sheed is he is real no fony stuff


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Yeah, I'm sure Sheed's a cool guy. That doesn't mean he's going to win a championship though.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> Yeah, I'm sure Sheed's a cool guy. That doesn't mean he's going to win a championship though.


The majority of the players in the NBA will never win a championship. What's your point?

Ed O.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> The majority of the players in the NBA will never win a championship. What's your point?
> ...


You can say that again...I can't figure out what Goldmember's point was.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> 
> Edo, what if you asked your girlfriend if she cared if you left her and she said, "I don't care, I'll be with whoever gives me D&C". You'd get the picture she doesn't really CARE about being with you, she's just using you.


OK, I'm not Ed, but I feel a need to respond.

If I asked her that question out of the blue, you'd be right.

However, if I had been telling her for weeks things like, "You know, I just might leave you someday," then her reaction would make more sense. It's a matter of context.

Let's take it a step further, Yega. I don't know where you work, but let's assume that for months you've been hearing rumors that the business would be better without you. Your mistakes from several years ago are brought up constantly - even though you have showed significant improvement in eliminating them from your work routine. And now, someone asks you if you would be upset if you had the chance to do the exact same job elsewhere. How would you respond? "I'd rather be unemployed than work somewhere else"??? 

Let us never forget that for most of us, NBA basketball is simply a hobby and a source of entertainment. For Sheed, it's his livelihood and occupation.

I can certainly understand Sheed's answer to the question. Do I wish he had answered it differently? Of course. He could have answered it much better. But his response doesn't make him Benedict Arnold any more than it makes him Mother Theresa.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> The majority of the players in the NBA will never win a championship. What's your point?
> ...


My point is that Sheed is not a winner, and his attitude may be cancerous. We may be better off trading him. The Blazers are not going to take it to the next level with Rasheed as the team's marquee player.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> 
> My point is that Sheed is not a winner, and his attitude may be cancerous. We may be better off trading him. The Blazers are not going to take it to the next level with Rasheed as the team's marquee player.


What level is that? The Conference Finals? Less than a quarter away from winning the West and going to face an inferior Eastern team? Because Rasheed has already led two teams there.

Or is he more of a loser now than he was then? If you think so, is that because his teams have done less winning?

It seems pretty circular to me, and I don't buy for a minute that Rasheed's not a player that's capable of leading a team as far as he already has in the past.

Ed O.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

We all know Sheed is capable of leading a team to greatness but read the writing on the wall, he doesn't care anymore. Ever since the big meltdown to the Lakers in 2000, Sheed has lost it. 

Also, I would argue that Sheed wasn't the leader of the teams that went to the WCF. In 99 it was Brian Grant's team. Even JR Rider was more of a leader than Sheed was that year. In 2000, Scottie was the leader, along with Steve Smith and Greg Anthony.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

So Wallace doesn't get credit for being a leader when the team does well (and you even point to Rider and Brian Grant, two guys who've magically never led their team out of a paper bag since) but he's now the leader of the teams that have failed?

I'm just not buying it. Sorry.

Ed O.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

If anything, he hasn't been the leader of the recent disappointing teams, either. When the team was at its best in '99 and '00, it was sort of a leadership by committee approach. As the nucleus of Smith, Pippen, Sabonis, Anthony, and Grant chipped away, so too did the leadership erode. Wallace has been a secondary type of player throughout, so it isn't fair to blame the team's slide on his emotional changes. He's been the most consistent aspect.

Dan


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> So Wallace doesn't get credit for being a leader when the team does well (and you even point to Rider and Brian Grant, two guys who've magically never led their team out of a paper bag since) but he's now the leader of the teams that have failed?
> 
> I'm just not buying it. Sorry.
> ...


When did I say that Rasheed is the leader of the teams that have failed? You're twisting my words around. To clarify, my opinion is that Sheed will not lead a team to a championship or even the conference finals again. 

He _is_ the leader of the team now, this season. He has been thrust into that position. No more Scottie, Sabonis, and the other guys dkap mentioned to fall back on. He's the veteran on the team, he's been with the club the longest, and he's the player the rest of the team looks to as the leader. 

"Just cut the check dog" is not the kind of thing a leader should be saying, or thinking. That kind of attitude will lead the team nowhere.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

even though I am underperforming at my job, my sales are down and my profits are down and my customer service is down, I got called into my bosses office today and I told him "HEY, I don't care dog, as long as they CTC, I don't care".


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I think the "CTC" comment is being mischaracterized a bit.

He said in regards to a *trade*. In other words, "Rasheed, how do you feel about going to Dallas?" "As long as they cut the check, I don't care." If anything that's a lack of enthusiasm for Dallas.

He didn't make this CTC comment about the situation in Portland.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> Edo, what if you asked your girlfriend if she cared if you left her and she said, "I don't care, I'll be with whoever gives me D&C".


Ed's girlfriend goes with whoever will give her abortions? Or does D&C mean something other than Dilation and Curettage here? Just curious.

barfo


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> Ed's girlfriend goes with whoever will give her abortions? Or does D&C mean something other than Dilation and Curettage here? Just curious.


I would hope he means "Dollars and Cents". 

*rest of my comments deleted in the spirit of un-meanness*

Ed O.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I would hope he means "Dollars and Cents".
> ...


Ah. Well, that would make more sense (cents) given the context. 

barfo


----------

